# Paratrooper joke



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The Griffith Family" <griffith@mnsi.net>* on *Thu, 2 Mar 2000 18:12:00 -0500*
Here‘s a joke for you guys .. hehehe Shawn
A young man joined the Army and signed up with the paratroopers.
He went through the standard training, completed the practice
jumps from higher and higher structures, and finally went to take
his first jump from an airplane.
The next day, he called home to tell his father the news.
"So, did you jump?" the father asked.
"Well, let me tell you what happened. We got up in the plane, and
the sergeant opened up the door and asked for volunteers. About
a dozen men got up and just walked out of the plane!"
 "Is that when you jumped?" asked the father.
 "Uh, no.  The sergeant started to grab the other men one at a time
 and throw them out the door."
"Did you jump then?" asked his father.
 "I‘m getting to that. Everyone else had jumped, and I was the
last man left on the plane. I told the sergeant that I was too
scared to jump. He told me to get off the plane or he‘d kick my
 butt."
 "So, did you jump?"
 "No. He tried to push me out of the plane, but I grabbed onto the
 door and refused to go. Finally he called over the Jump Master.
 The Jump Master is this great big guy, about six-foot five, and
 250 pounds. He said to me, ‘Are you gonna jump or not?‘"
 I said, "No sir, I‘m too scared.  So the Jump Master pulled down
 his zipper and took out his you-know-what.  I swear, Dad, it was
 about ten inches long and as big around as a baseball bat! He
 said, ‘either you jump out that door, or I‘m sticking this little baby
up your *** .‘"
 "So, did you jump?" asked his father.
 "Well, a little, at first."
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Here‘s a joke for you guys .. hehehe 
Shawn
A young man joined the Army and signed 
up with the
paratroopers.He went through the standard training, completed the
practicejumps from higher and higher structures, and finally went to 
takehis first jump from an airplane.The next day, he called home 
to tell
his father the news."So, did you jump?" the father asked."Well, 
let me
tell you what happened. We got up in the plane, andthe sergeant 
opened up
the door and asked for volunteers. Abouta dozen men got up and just 
walked
out of the plane!""Is that when you jumped?" asked the
father."Uh, no. The sergeant started to grab the other 
men one
at a timeand throw them out the door.""Did you jump then?" 
asked
his father."I‘m getting to that. Everyone else had jumped, and 
I was
thelast man left on the plane. I told the sergeant that I was 
tooscared
to jump. He told me to get off the plane or he‘d kick
mybutt.""So, did you jump?""No. He tried 
to push
me out of the plane, but I grabbed onto thedoor and refused to 
go.
Finally he called over the Jump Master.The Jump Master is this 
great
big guy, about six-foot five, and250 pounds. He said to me, 
‘Are you
gonna jump or not?‘"I said, "No sir, I‘m too scared. So 
the Jump
Master pulled downhis zipper and took out his 
you-know-what. I
swear, Dad, it wasabout ten inches long and as big around as a 
baseball bat! Hesaid, ‘either you jump out that door, or I‘m 
sticking
this little babyup your *** .‘""So, did you jump?" asked 
his
father."Well, a little, at first."
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

